# LADIES, WHAT STORIES CAN YOU TELL ......



## Wirrallass (Apr 2, 2017)

...about your cravings when you were pregnant? One instance for myself was:-
It was on a Sunday  - most shops were closed on Sundays in those days - I suddenly developed a craving for pickled onions  - I walked about 2 miles to a corner shop that I knew was open between 10am  - 2pm  - I bought a jar of pickled onions  & started to walk back home & all the time trying to open the jar of onions  - the lid was stuck fast! Grrr! By the time i arrived home my husband had come home from work  - I was beside myself at this point and almost chucked the jar of onions at him asking him to open it  - after he did, I stuck a fork in the top pickled onion and ate it. I say 'it' because it took just one to satisfy my pickled onion craving


----------



## Steff (Apr 2, 2017)

Well i am another one for pickled onion mine was pickled onions chopped up with marmite eeeeek .now I wonder why why my son hates the stuff ha


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2017)

What is it about pickled stuff, when my mum was pregnant with me her 2 cravings were jars of baby beetroot and it HAD to be baby beetroot and her other one was jelly tots x


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 2, 2017)

I had cravings for Madeira cake with my eldest and milk with my youngest. As I now have osteoporosis I wonder if during pregnancy the need for calcium became more obvious?


----------



## Amigo (Apr 2, 2017)

Unfortunately mine was for chocolate  the start of an unwelcome relationship with diabetes perhaps?


----------



## Janine (Apr 2, 2017)

Those "red "fireman's hosepipe" things. I couldn't get enough of them. Milky coffee too.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 2, 2017)

Janine said:


> Those "red "fireman's hosepipe" things. I couldn't get enough of them. Milky coffee too.



'Red fireman's hosepipes?'....what do you mean? Lol


----------



## Janine (Apr 2, 2017)

Amigo said:


> 'Red fireman's hosepipes?'....what do you mean? Lol


ha ha  I think they are a type of red liquorice. I really don't like the black liquorice though.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2017)

Janine said:


> ha ha  I think they are a type of red liquorice. I really don't like the black liquorice though.


Are they the ones that have a strip of white fondant stuff down the middle? if so I know what you mean x


----------



## Janine (Apr 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Are they the ones that have a strip of white fondant stuff down the middle? if so I know what you mean x


I've never seen ones with a fondant. The ones I used to have were around 2 feet long and very thin almost like a string. They came in packets of about 10 or so. x


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2017)

Janine said:


> I've never seen ones with a fondant. The ones I used to have were around 2 feet long and very thin almost like a string. They came in packets of about 10 or so. x


Ah think you might be talking about strawberry laces maybe, the one's with fondant are cable laces and very yummy too  lol x


----------



## Steff (Apr 2, 2017)

[QUOTE="Kaylz, post: 703616, member: the one's with fondant are cable laces and very yummy too  lol x[/QUOTE]
There are just delicious sons got a pack of haribo ones in fridge they may he going sooner then he thinks


----------



## Janine (Apr 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Ah think you might be talking about strawberry laces maybe, the one's with fondant are cable laces and very yummy too  lol x


Ahhh yes that'll be the ones. Thinking about it when I was a child (many years ago) there were thicker ones we called fireman's hosepipes. Thanks for clearing that up Kaylz  x


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 2, 2017)

Steff said:


> [QUOTE="Kaylz, post: 703616, member: the one's with fondant are cable laces and very yummy too  lol x


There are just delicious sons got a pack of haribo ones in fridge they may he going sooner then he thinks [/QUOTE]
I must admit I prefer the blue raspberry flavour ones to the strawberry but any would do lol  x


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 2, 2017)

A Mac Donald's beef burger.  I had never ever been in Mucky D's in my life!  Also chip shop oval pies - though I hadn't eaten meat for year.
I also went from loving garlic to running out of the room if someone walked in and they had eaten it, even the night before.  I could smell it!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 2, 2017)

I got like that @Grogg1 with milk had none for ages then after son born liked it again x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 2, 2017)

The milk that I drank had to be ice cold otherwise I wouldn't drink it at all!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 2, 2017)

1st child-tinned ambrosia rice pudding- when I had it was sick as a pig.
2nd child- Brie- couldn't eat enough of it and got huffed if husband(now ex) didn't get any at shops. My daughter hates it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 2, 2017)

Another one for me when I was carrying my second daughter - was fruit gums - I would buy them just for the green ones only & for no other flavour!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 3, 2017)

1st: iced bun with baked beans
2nd: prawns 
3rd: brick/breeze block dust! I know how crazy that sounds


----------



## newbs (Apr 3, 2017)

I craved melon with my eldest, ate tons of it during pregnancy, and strawberry milkshake with my youngest.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 3, 2017)

Lucy....that's not crazy - I couldn't walk past roadworks without inhaling the fumes of tarmacadam  - it was heaven to me


----------



## Manda1 (Apr 3, 2017)

First born ... Peanut butter straight from the jar from a spoon 
Second born... Marmite on everything 
Third born ... Tomatoes 
Fourth born... Not eating related but loved the smell of creosote so spent lots of time sniffing fences x lol x 
Fifth born .... Trebor  mints with a glass of water and cherries lots of cherries


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 3, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Lucy....that's not crazy - I couldn't walk past roadworks without inhaling the tarmacadam  - it was heaven to me



Same here! Also creosote (?) Stuff to paint the fence with and Petrol!


----------



## muddlethru (Apr 3, 2017)

My pal craved for a peach. it was well after midnight, shops all shut. Her lovely husband jumped on his bike and cycled into Southampton and went round all the hotel kitchens to see if they had any peaches. He finally got a couple and pedalled all the way back to find that by then Pam had gone off the craving and couldn't eat them. Jim was not amused, bless him.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 3, 2017)

muddlethru said:


> My pal craved for a peach. it was well after midnight, shops all shut. Her lovely husband jumped on his bike and cycled into Southampton and went round all the hotel kitchens to see if they had any peaches. He finally got a couple and pedalled all the way back to find that by then Pam had gone off the craving and couldn't eat them. Jim was not amused, bless him.




Oh dear! The fickleness of pregnancy cravings lol!
My OH once went to a building site in the dead of night to nick a breeze block to satisfy my strange craving. He then dutifully chiselled tiny bits of for me to suck on, who said romance is dead


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 4, 2017)

Mars bars and cream cakes with first,  apples and fish with my twins.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 13, 2018)

Come on ladies, can you recall what you craved when you were pregnant! Anything unusual? Did you crave anything that you haven't touched since?

I also had a craving for weetabix throughout both my pregnancies but I would only eat them if the milk was ice cold! Anything I drank had to be ice cold ~ I would run the cold water tap until the water was really cold before I'd drink it


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 20, 2018)

Burnt toast without butter I wouldn't dream of eating burnt toast either before or after my pregnancies but it was one of my many cravings...ugh!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 20, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Burnt toast without butter I wouldn't dream of eating burnt toast either before or after my pregnancies but it was one of my many cravings...ugh!


I need talk to my toaster, it seems to think that is the only way to do toast


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 20, 2018)

I went off everything when I was pregnant, nothing tasted right at all except for salt and vinegar flavour Pringles, and tomato soup, which I practically lived on for a couple of months!  Didn't crave them quite so badly that I had to send hubby out at 2am to find some though, thank goodness!

And regarding creosote, I used to LOVE the smell of that when I was young, nothing at all to do with being pregnant, dad would creosote the fence once a year and mum and I would sit there just inhaling the smell... I was gutted when they declared it dangerous and stopped selling it!


----------



## grainger (Mar 20, 2018)

1st - crispy creme doughnut with a pork pie. Currys of any kind and anything sweet.

This pregnancy - I have an unhealthy obsession with squirty cream and I sent my hubby out for McDonald’s the other day at 10pm at night because I Needed a burger. Also mustard. I’d eat pretty much anything if it had mustard on it. 

Nothing too random.


----------



## Sprogladite (Mar 20, 2018)

Wotsits for me at about 2am, luckily we had people over who trekked out to the nearest petrol station to get some for me lol.

Also cheese and onion crisps with generous heaps of salad cream on them!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 20, 2018)

Chocolate bars! Probably why I’m diabetic now


----------

